# Sons of the Phoenix primaris - first primaris from a traitor legion?



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

https://i.redditmedia.com/SObo7sDnk5sHehexxT4swYT8MBeb-2EibfF3Ez0ONiE.png?w=858&










Appearently these are from the latest white dwarf, noticed it on B&C. Clearly the Emperor's Children ratings are way off the charts, Cawl surely must be hurting badly over not being named Fabricator General.

Will be interesting to see if we get the first traitor primaris out of these guys, or if they can manage to stay loyal as claimed by Cawl. Of course Fulgrim might want to reclaim them, and who knows what could happen when faced with him. In hindsight it might've been wiser to start with a legion with a primarch already confirmed dead, such as the Night Lords or Sons of Horus.

Edit: Tried to post the image, but its not showing up at all on live. But it appears in preview.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Saw this on Facebook, they're actually a fan-made Chapter that featured in WD for the paint scheme and kit-bashing to make them.


LotN


----------

